# anyone know Ocheesee pond???



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

i know this is freshwater topic,but thought i might get a little more info in this section..

i have a friend wanting to try this place out,so i thought i would try and get some info

does anyone have any expierence fishing this place...i hear bluegill,shellcracker and bass can be caught.....what about white perch??

and is a motorized boat (25 hp) allowed,all i have seen pictures of is kayaks....

thanks for any input

Stephen


----------



## FLfishR (Oct 3, 2007)

I have been lost ther more than once. Very wild place. Approximately 2000 acres. It has an open lake about 100 acres at the south end, the rest is cypress swamp. It has some huge bass. You can use a small boat. You will get hung up on stumps a lot. There doesn't seem to be many gators there and I have never seen a snake. There are wasp nest the size of garbage can lids on the trees usually about 18 in above the water. It is hard to fish since there there is so much cover you cant key on anything. Give me a call if you have any questions. 850-261-9464.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

yes motorized boats are allowed and I am unaware of any recent changes to that, people used to ski in the open area....Great bass fishing, I used to carry my bass boat but it's really too wide...a smaller lee craft/duracraft type boat is ideal...also carry a thermocell and a gps...We used to catch nice bass on shiners and artificial lures....Its a great place, mostly a well kept secret and my family has had a place on the lake that has passed down through generations and a few years back my dad bought some good land on the lake to settle on in the future....He is down at stickmarsh in S. Florida fishing but I will ask him more details when he gets back in a week or more....


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Where is this lake at?


----------



## FLfishR (Oct 3, 2007)

South of US 90 between Grand Ridge and Sneads FL.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

boat is 14 ft sea ark all weld/25 honda

suprised no white perch...oh well bream and bass it will be...thanks


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

<A name=ocheesee>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">OCHEESEE POND*</A><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt"> is 2,225-acre lake is located south of U.S. Hwy. 90 at Grand Ridge and Sneads. Ocheesee has dark tannic water with approximately 90% of its surface area covered by cypress trees. There is access to the lake by taking SR 69 south of Grand Ridge for 1.0 mile then left on CR 69A for 5.9 miles and travel left on Shady Grove Rd. to the ramp. <P align=left><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt">Unfortunately, water levels in the lake remain extremely low. Access at both boat ramps is limited to small jon<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt"> boats or canoes. The upper sections of the pond with the exception of the main pool were dry or extremely shallow as of August 2001. Anglers should exercise caution navigating in the pond due to the many stumps and snags, which may be more prevalent during present drought conditions.<P align=left><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Ocheesee pond fish populations in the pond are feeling the effects of the extended drought. In the past, this pond has produced some *very large bluegill*. Try fishing around stumps and snags in 3 to 5 ft or deep holes in the main section of the lake. Best baits include grass shrimp, crickets, wigglers, or various colors of 1/16 to 1/8 oz. beetle spins. *Redear sunfish (shellcracker)* can also be found in these areas using worms. *Largemouth bass* fishing should also be fair throughout the fall. Try fishing early morning and late afternoon along weed lines and cypress trees. Best baits include spinner baits, crank baits, dark plastic worms, or live shiners.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

I used a 16' blazer length wasn't the problem,it was just way too wide and I was always banging off stumps and trees....good luck, its a beautiful placeto be at....


----------



## Captain Rog' (Apr 3, 2008)

I always used a canoe to get back in some of the open pockets. Lots of wild Florida cypress swamp. Loved fishing plastic worms to catch huge war mouths. Be careful it's easy to get lost. Oh yea, saw a gator bigger than the canoe one day, it was quite unnerving.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

they are finding out just how tough it is to catch fish over there....they just called and said they havent had a bite all day,water viz is 8ft perfectly clear...glad i didnt drive 3hrs


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I grew up fishing that pond. Well from before I can remember until I was about 11. My father had a wall of mounted bass (probably 25 or 30) that were over 10lbs and most of them came from Ocheessee in the 70's and early 80's. I have caught many, many bream in there that were the size of pie pans. Some probably topped 2lbs. You can just slay them on the little 1 inch grass shrimp that you can net in the weeds along the bank. As for the bass, my father used 2 baits. Live 9-12 inch shiners during the day and evening. Then at night, heswapped to huge homemade Jitterbugs that were the size of a dill pickle and were all black. His personal best fish came out of there as well. 17lbs, I dont remember the oz.

I have been thinking of revisiting my chilhood and going back for a couple of years. There's a great little camp ground there that we stayed at. I dont remember the name. I'll have to do a little research.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Weird it's called Ocheesee *POND* and it's over 2K acres. It does call it a lake in the description though. Any updates on the fishing trip? I sure would like to give it a try.

Any additional info would be great.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *Collard (5/17/2009)*Weird it's called Ocheesee *POND* and it's over 2K acres. It does call it a lake in the description though. Any updates on the fishing trip? I sure would like to give it a try.
> 
> Any additional info would be great.


they ended up catching 2 small bass and a handfull of bream.....not the trip they were hoping for........they are going again in a few weeks.....


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Must've seen something thay liked though ,huh?

I gotta buddy that's been trying to get me to take a trip like that for years. This just may be the place to go.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *Collard (5/17/2009)*Must've seen something thay liked though ,huh?
> 
> I gotta buddy that's been trying to get me to take a trip like that for years. This just may be the place to go.


yea they saw plenty of fish,just couldnt get em to bite.......they got a report from another fisherman that fishes it regulary and he tore the bass and bream up 2 weeks earlier.....

they enjoyed it,just hoped for a bigger mess of fish,,,,,


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I spent the longest night of my life on 'cheesee pond in a boat that had to be bailed every 20 minutes to keep it from sinking. No shirt, short pants, no lights and occasional wakes from passing leviathans and a steady breeze made by hordes of Mosquitoes made it a night to remember but one I'd not want to repeat again. I was about 12 years old at the time.

Man, that was a long time ago.

There are some big Bass in there along with the world's biggest Mudfish.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Collard (5/17/2009)*Weird it's called Ocheesee *POND* and it's over 2K acres. It does call it a lake in the description though. Any updates on the fishing trip? I sure would like to give it a try.
> 
> Any additional info would be great.




I grew up calling it Lake Ocheessee. I had never heard od it referred to as pond until a year or two ago...


----------

